# هدية لكل جيولوجى The Wellsite Geologist Guide



## GeoOo (7 مارس 2010)

The Wellsite Guide
An Introduction to Geological Wellsite Operations

​


----------



## احمد العربيي (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي جهدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمنعم مصطفى (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد عيدعبد العال (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا على الهدية الحلوة


----------



## abdarhmn (22 مارس 2010)

اشكرررررررررررك ياخوي علا الهديه الي قدمت ولاكن الم نجدها ولا نجد الرابط وشكرررررررررررررررن


----------



## بابكريحى (23 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعطيك بقدر ما نفعتنا وزيادة


----------



## jawadkzm (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور علي جهدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arwady (18 أبريل 2010)

جهد رائع... ألف شكر


----------



## محروس332 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من هداياك


----------



## ج.ناردين (29 نوفمبر 2010)

هدية كتيييييير حلوة
شكراً لك
الجيولوجية ناردين
دمت بخير


----------



## hatemelshabi (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

